

Ask HN: Have you used any cool apps built on the Steam API? - kunle


======
cylo
I know the guy that made <http://tf2recipes.com/> \-- and it's a pretty nifty
iOS app that makes use of the Steam API.

------
kunle
would love an intro (ayo@flypadapp.com)

